# Death Korps of Krieg - by Sigur



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm working on Death Korps again. Let me start with a look back to the beginning of this venture..










That was in 2011. Amazing how time flies. Along with that command squad I did a bunch of infantry:











If you're interested, here's a picture of the test miniatures:










That flash you see on top of the rifle muzzles was removed later on.  The client was pretty sure that they belong there, I wasn't too sure either at first and who am I to disagree? Very glad we went with the "french" colour scheme instead of the brown one even though the brown didn't look too bad either.

Sorry about the picture quality. It was my brown/pink phase. 













So, just three, four years later I met again with the client (in the mean time I did a bunch of Freebooter's Fate and other things for him) and he gave me some more DKoK stuff to build and paint for him:










That's them WIP. One squad of Grenadiers, two more extra Grenadiers with special weapons, a heavy flamer team, heavy stubber, twin-linked heavy stubber team on the move, Quartermaster. 

In addition to those guys there'll be a mounted commissar.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Interesting to go with the red pants and decoration rather than the more drab traditional colors, like in the other test mini. It's certainly more visually striking, adding a vibrant splash of color in there.

Hurrah for the DKoK!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Especially in 40k there's nothing worse than a table full of greyish brown spots I think.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the red trousers. They make them pop more than the usual grey that people paint. Really nice paint work.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice! Reminds of the French WW1 uniforms, and looks striking. Very nicely painted as well. How did you do the weathering on the coats if you don't mind me asking? Normally not a fan of weathering, but here it's very subtle, yet effective in giving the mini a worn look.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

As stated several times above, the red and blues goes very well with an army that is usually coloured in the traditional army theme. It gives it character and much more life.

I really like them - Great work man!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

It's always a pleasure to see FW models done justice, and you certainly have done that here Sigur. It is interesting how the WW1 French uniform seems to be so well paired with the models, such that they wouldn't look out of place in a museum display. I suppose that was somewhat the intention of FW, but you've really brought it home.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@SonofVulkan: Thanks muchly! They're muted enough, but pop just a little, yup. 
@Matcap: Cheers. Yes, French WW1 uniforms were my inspiration after these crests on the helmets reminded me of the French helmets of the time (Adrian helmets?).
@Nordicus: Thanks very much indeed. Despite the sculpts/concept trying SOOOO comically hard to be "grrrrimdark army dudes" it still is 40k and that needs some splats of colour I think.  It's not like that would diminish the drama behind the whole thing.
@Iraqiel: Thank you! Well, I paint a lot of historical models of course.  And honestly, I believe that GW are at their best when they reference history. The thing I really wanted to avoid (the thing I always want to avoid when painting sci-fi/fantasy minis) is that the models are reduced to grey spots once they're deployed on the table.


Okay, Death Korps of KRIEG!!112 is finished. At least the infantry. 

Grenadiers plus extra special weapons and Quartermaster:










Heavy Flamer:










Twin-Linked heavy stubber on the move:




























Started painting the first mounted commissar too. Hope you like them!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

So so so so nice. Love it.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Very nice. What light box are you using? It does really well to 'whiteout' the depth from the background, but perhaps it's a little too much contrast with the dark models... 

Having said that, excellent work with the painting, it really looks first class and I'm sure that your client will be thrilled.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Loli: Thank you very much. 

@Iraquiel: Thanks muchly. Yeah, you're right. The contrast between the white and the dark models is a bit strong (I'm using a very, very simple homemeade lightbox made of styrofoam sheets and thin nails). Around the turn of the year I used a lot of more muted backgrounds, but it's kind of a pain in the arse to do them with my current setup.  I'll do pictures with a darker background once all the models are done though.



Mounted Commissar#1:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That looks brilliant. I love the character that you've given the models, and in his case the effect of the prominent white aquilla on his cap over the dark, horrifying gas mask is pretty powerful. Your layering technique has also worked quite well on the horse, giving it quite a realistic feel.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

These are simply awesome. As said before I really like the French WWI uniforms. I have been tempted to start a DKoK force for a long time these models are making me want to start sooner rather then later!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Iraqiel: Thanks very much! Yeah, I think that the horse actually is the most interesting bit of that model, so I tried doing something with it that makes it look a bit more unsettling/unneat (to use a perfectly fine English word  ).
@LokiDeathclaw: Thanks very much!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Another mounted DKoK commissar (WIP):


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, Deff Korpz of Kragh!

Second Grenadiers squad:









Commissar (again): 









Bit of an "army shot":









Twin-linked heavy stubber on the move (again):









Second Commissar (couldn't quite decide which pictures to post, so I'll just post all of them  ):







































































_"Look at my horse. My horse is amazing."_



Hope you like them!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

A.w.e.s.o.m.e.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

While I'm not that into 40k, this is one of the finest armies I have ever seen. The question however must be asked, does the horse indeed taste like raisins?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@neferhet: Thanks! 
@Tha Tall One: Thanks for the comment! About your question: The only way to find out would be to give it a lick.


----------

